# mod_rewrite für alle Kunden deaktivieren



## Smokers (12. Mai 2011)

Ich woltle mal fragen ob und wie es möglich ist, mod_rewrite erstmal für  alle Kunden zu deaktivieren, und dann erst falls der Kunde das wünscht  zu aktivieren.

Ist das möglich?!Und wenn ja in welchen confs muss ich das umstellen? :-/


----------



## planet_fox (1. Juni 2011)

Ausschalten für alle, Modul einfach komplett deaktivieren in den Apache2 Modulen.


----------



## Quest (3. Juni 2011)

Aber er will doch selektiv für einzelne Kunden wieder einschalten.
Ginge das nicht mit einer Datei 
z.B. /etc/apache2/conf.d/rewrite.conf
mit dem Inhalt

```
RewriteEngine off
```
Die würde doch dann für alle Webs geladen und erst mal als Vorgabewert die RewriteEngine abschalten.

[EDIT]
Nach Erstellen dieses Files einen /etc/init.d/apache2 reload nicht vergessen


----------

